# Just ordered new MacBook Pro !



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

I just ordered a new MacBook Pro! I ordered the 2.2Ghz model with a 160Gb 5400rpm HDD  . I'm upgrading from a Ti Book 500Mhz as well as a PowerMac (Sawtooth) 500Mhz. I'm expecting quite a major performance boost! 
What I don't understand is why it says that it will ship in only 5 to 7 days, while the 17 inch model ships within 24 hours? I guess they must be selling a lot more of the 15 inch models. I feel just like a little kid counting down the days before Christmas! I want it NOW! Oh well, patience, I guess :-(.


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm still sitting on the fence regarding purchasing the same MBP as the one you ordered. I'll probably take a decision near the end of next week. I did check, and the student deal with the ipod continues until mid September so I can take my time deciding without losing out on that, which is good.

While I was at the Apple Store in the Eaton Centre, I did make a few observations:

The 17 inch MBP with the optional high resolution display was interesting to see. It looked very fine and sharp and was still very readable, except the small size that everything on the screen appears at limits how far you can sit away from the screen and still be able to read it.

I'm sort of disappointed that there isn't an optional high resolution 15 inch unit that has the same display size as the 20 inch Cinema Display, the way the optional 17 inch unit's display equates to a 23 inch Cinema Display. I figure this is either because no such LCD panel is available or because Apple designed the 17 inch high res MBP with the idea that video editors would buy it to be able work on 1080i HDTV projects at full size on the screen - which wouldn't translate into the idea of 'lets make the 17 inch optionally equal to the 23 inch Cinema Display and the 15 inch optionally equal to the 20 inch Cinema Display' if that was the only design concern.

The Apple TV box is an interesting little unit although the colour coding of the Y, Pb, Pr outputs seems to use a different coding from other devices I've worked on. 720p is an odd HDTV resolution to use since most broadcasters have settled down on 1080i as the defacto standard for HDTV with the notable exception of Fox, who use 720p. Oh well. What I really need is a 'Reverse Apple TV' since I need to go from the sattelite box in another room, to my computer in this room. Networking the eyeTV via my Powerbook worked but not very well, since my 10 Mb/s network couldn't do it.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

The longer the wait, the more delicious the dessert!  

Congratulations on your new Mac!


----------



## bluntman (Mar 7, 2007)

I bought my 15" MBP last week (the 120GB model). This is my first Mac and all I can say is that this thing is incredible. I am now an official convert.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm still holding out with my last rev powerbook. (having a mac pro certainly helps though...)

Either 2nd/3rd rev, or a really sweet deal will sway me.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Ordered my own MBP (low-end stock model) a few days ago. The waiting is harder than expected!


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

GWR said:


> I just ordered a new MacBook Pro! I ordered the 2.2Ghz model with a 160Gb 5400rpm HDD  . I'm upgrading from a Ti Book 500Mhz as well as a PowerMac (Sawtooth) 500Mhz. I'm expecting quite a major performance boost!
> What I don't understand is why it says that it will ship in only 5 to 7 days, while the 17 inch model ships within 24 hours? I guess they must be selling a lot more of the 15 inch models. I feel just like a little kid counting down the days before Christmas! I want it NOW! Oh well, patience, I guess :-(.


Congrats on your purchase! It will be MUCH MUCH faster vs your current macs.

The reason the 17" ships faster I would imagine is higher demand for the 15".

A good idea for your old macs.. turn the tower into a file server and use the old pb as an around the house browsing machine for anyone to grab at random and go online. Its always nice to have extra computers around. I use 3 macs at home.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

zen.state said:


> A good idea for your old macs.. turn the tower into a file server and use the old pb as an around the house browsing machine for anyone to grab at random and go online. Its always nice to have extra computers around. I use 3 macs at home.


I actually will be turning my tower into a file server, but I think I will be selling the PowerBook though. But I'm not sure yet. I don't think I can find any real use for it. I use to have way too many Mac's at home and I finally slimmed it down to just the two (as well as an old Mac Plus, just for nostalgic reasons) and it's been working out fine for me.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

you think waiting 5 days is hard? im still holding out on the MBP till leopard! (october). That means i have to go to classes for a month with my HP . I hope they do a rev by then too

i've been macless since I sold my iMac G5 isight in may.... can't wait to get back to OS X... even though I've finally gotten used to CTRL instead of CMD again...


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

jackyk said:


> you think waiting 5 days is hard? im still holding out on the MBP till leopard! (october). That means i have to go to classes for a month with my HP . I hope they do a rev by then too


Well actually it should ship by July 10-12, delivered by July 12-19. That's almost 3 weeks before I get it. Still better than waiting till October though. I couldn't wait that long. It will be worth paying the bit extra to buy Leopard separately when it eventually comes out this fall.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

GWR said:


> I just ordered a new MacBook Pro! I ordered the 2.2Ghz model with a 160Gb 5400rpm HDD  . I'm upgrading from a Ti Book 500Mhz as well as a PowerMac (Sawtooth) 500Mhz. I'm expecting quite a major performance boost!
> What I don't understand is why it says that it will ship in only 5 to 7 days, while the 17 inch model ships within 24 hours? I guess they must be selling a lot more of the 15 inch models. I feel just like a little kid counting down the days before Christmas! I want it NOW! Oh well, patience, I guess :-(.


Congrats!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

GWR said:


> Well actually it should ship by July 10-12, delivered by July 12-19.


Looks like we ordered right about the same time. I ordered an iPod at the same time (free education deal) and FedEx says it's due to arrive on July 4, five days ahead of Apple's earliest delivery date. If that rule holds true for the MBP (and a guy can dream, can't he), I could get it as early as July 8. 

Crossing fingers.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

GWR said:


> I just ordered a new MacBook Pro! I ordered the 2.2Ghz model with a 160Gb 5400rpm HDD  . I'm upgrading from a Ti Book 500Mhz as well as a PowerMac (Sawtooth) 500Mhz. I'm expecting quite a major performance boost!
> What I don't understand is why it says that it will ship in only 5 to 7 days, while the 17 inch model ships within 24 hours? I guess they must be selling a lot more of the 15 inch models. I feel just like a little kid counting down the days before Christmas! I want it NOW! Oh well, patience, I guess :-(.


Could this potentially be the explanation:

MacBook Pro iSights See 1.3 MP Upgrade


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> Could this potentially be the explanation:
> 
> MacBook Pro iSights See 1.3 MP Upgrade


I really don't think so. My brother ordered the new Santa Rosa MacBook Pro (15", 2.4Ghz) when they were first released and it shipped within 2 days. I really believe it is due to the high demand for the 15" model. Nice to hear about the higher resolution iSight though. I wonder if you will be able to make use of it in anything as it doesn't seem produce any higher resolution images in any of Apple's apps.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

My new Black MacBook is in transit apparently. I paid to have it expedited, but I don't know if the Canada day festivities threw it off somehow. (They said it would arrive by June 3rd). On June 30th at 8:30 AM, it was in transit in the US. Now, 2:00 AM on June 3rd, there has still been no update.  

The wait IS longer than expected.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I ordered a MBP 15/2.2 on June 26th, and Apple shows a ship date of July 5th to 9th. Mine is considered a custom order because I ordered a glossy screen.
I'm waiting somewhat patiently.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You will love it Howie. I've had one for over a year now and it is just great.


----------



## I'm Winter (Jul 3, 2007)

I've had my Macbook Pro since early October 2006, it's been VERY reliable. It's my first Mac and I've VERY happy with it and I assure you that it has convinced me never to own a PC again.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I know, it's going to be a great computer. (please ship it soon Apple)
Heck, to be honest, I'm still impressed with my PPC G5 Dual 2.0 that I bought in 2003. It's a real workhorse, and for sure the best money I ever spent on a computer.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

My MacBook left Toronto last night at 9:30. As long as it was sent on an overnight flight to St. John's, I should possibly receive it today, no? If not, I'll defintiely receive it tomorrow.

Either way, the excitement is mounting!


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

"On vehicle for delievery"

I was right.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I order my MBP on June 29th with a printer and iPod (free ipod, $29 after rebate printer). The iPod is on vehicle and the printer is in Concord, ON but not formally "on vehicle". I'll have the iPod today and the printer better be here today because Concord, ON is basically my area.

The MBP is said to ship July 9th-11th and arrive 17-21. That really sucks  I ordered a stock model with matte screen. If their warehouse is in Markham those are definietly unacceptable times. If its coming from China they are still too long.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I just got home from work to find that Apple has shipped my MBP. Could even have it by Tuesday. (I chose expedited)
I feel anxious like a little kid.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

man all this talk of new mbp's is making me envious. I'm afraid to ask what my PB 1.67 would get on trade in...


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

JAGflyer said:


> The MBP is said to ship July 9th-11th and arrive 17-21. That really sucks  I ordered a stock model with matte screen. If their warehouse is in Markham those are definietly unacceptable times. If its coming from China they are still too long.


Mine just shipped!

My order confirmation indicated that it would be delivered by July 13-19; however, FedEx tells me I should have it by Tuesday (July 10). As usual, Apple is just being very conservative in their delivery times. I almost always get my stuff well before the earliest delivery date.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

JAGflyer said:


> The MBP is said to ship July 9th-11th and arrive 17-21. That really sucks  I ordered a stock model with matte screen. If their warehouse is in Markham those are definietly unacceptable times. If its coming from China they are still too long.


Did you get free or express shipping? If you just ordered today then correct they said 1-3 business days to ship it out which because today is Friday, business day number one would be Monday, business day number three would be Wednesday. July 21 is a Sunday btw


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Did you get free or express shipping? If you just ordered today then correct they said 1-3 business days to ship it out which because today is Friday, business day number one would be Monday, business day number three would be Wednesday. July 21 is a Sunday btw


I ordered on June 29th. I ordered a Nano and a printer at the same time. Both arrived on Wednesday. I got the free shipping.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Ordered my new one on July 1st, but with the 160GB 7200 RPM upgrade. Expected ship date is July 12th, but I'm hoping it gets here a bit earlier....

Unfortunately, the more custom configurations are seldom available at the Apple Retail stores, or I would have just bought it there.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

jhollington, had you ordered from any Apple retailer you would've got expedited shipping for free, from my experience.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Is anyone following the thread about the new MPB on the Apple Discussions site Apple - Support - Discussions - Brand-new Santa Rosa MBP, Kernel Panics ...

Seems to be quite the issue with kernel panics and airport.

Steve


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

JAGflyer said:


> I ordered on June 29th. I ordered a Nano and a printer at the same time. Both arrived on Wednesday. I got the free shipping.


I ordered mine on June 29th as well, and I still have no news. It is supposed to ship by July 10-12 and delivered by July 12-19 (I also got expedited shipping). As this is the week-end I probably wont be hearing anything for a couple of days, until next week (I sure hope I will be getting it next week). Boy, this is gonna be a looooong week-end.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

dona83 said:


> jhollington, had you ordered from any Apple retailer you would've got expedited shipping for free, from my experience.


Unfortunately, my understanding was that to get the non-standard CTO configuration, they'd have to custom-order it from Apple as well, which would have taken just as long, if not a bit longer.

If they'd had the unit I wanted in stock at any of the Apple Stores or retailers, I would have simply bought it locally, but the 7200RPM hard drive is not a standard shipping configuration.

Thanks for the heads-up, though... I'll have to keep that in mind next time.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Crewser said:


> Is anyone following the thread about the new MPB on the Apple Discussions site Apple - Support - Discussions - Brand-new Santa Rosa MBP, Kernel Panics ...
> 
> Seems to be quite the issue with kernel panics and airport.
> 
> Steve


522 entries and counting. Wow. I hope it's not a problem with every MBP (you'd think it would have shown up on some of the various Mac-related sites if it was truly widespread).


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

My MBP is "prepared for shipment" and scheduled to ship out tommorow. Sweeeeet! 

This one is the stock 15" 2.2GHZ one. Do they ship the stock models from China directly to me or does it it ship from their Markham distribution center. I hope it is already in the warehouse (Markham) because that way I get it faster


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

JAGflyer said:


> Do they ship the stock models from China directly to me or does it it ship from their Markham distribution center.


Definitely coming from China.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

JAGflyer said:


> My MBP is "prepared for shipment" and scheduled to ship out tommorow. Sweeeeet!
> 
> This one is the stock 15" 2.2GHZ one. Do they ship the stock models from China directly to me or does it it ship from their Markham distribution center. I hope it is already in the warehouse (Markham) because that way I get it faster


When my brother ordered his SR MBP 2.4Ghz (when they first came out), it shipped from China, to Alaska, down to the States, and then finally to Canada. Unless you paid for expedited shipping, you might have to wait a little while longer yet. (Still no news on when mine will ship :-().


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

GWR said:


> When my brother ordered his SR MBP 2.4Ghz (when they first came out), it shipped from China, to Alaska, down to the States, and then finally to Canada. Unless you paid for expedited shipping, you might have to wait a little while longer yet. (Still no news on when mine will ship :-().


Anchorage is a pretty big hub for Cargo from Asia, as is New York. They get all kinds of cool 747 freighter traffic.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Its been shipped from Shanghai and the FedEx tracking system says estimated delivery is Wednesday by Noon. That can't be right, I didnt pay for expidited shipping?


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

JAGflyer said:


> Its been shipped from Shanghai and the FedEx tracking system says estimated delivery is Wednesday by Noon. That can't be right, I didnt pay for expidited shipping?


Well, I've heard that Apple is usually pretty conservative with their delivery estimates, so you probably will get it by then. I hope so for you.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

GWR said:


> Well, I've heard that Apple is usually pretty conservative with their delivery estimates, so you probably will get it by then. I hope so for you.


Apple says I will recieve it by mid/late next week. FedEx says Wednesday. I trust FedEx because their in control of the package now. My only guess is Apple is expediting it due to me having to wait so long after ordering. Hopefully they will toss it on the Air Canada Shanghai-YYZ flight


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

JAGflyer said:


> Apple says I will recieve it by mid/late next week. FedEx says Wednesday. I trust FedEx because their in control of the package now. My only guess is Apple is expediting it due to me having to wait so long after ordering.


No, this is normal. As I said in an earlier post, Apple is very conservative with its ship/delivery times. Expedited shipping will get it to you a day or two quicker, but usually the regular free shipping is pretty darn fast, at least in my experience.

Mine should be here tomorrow! Can't wait.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I think Apple sent it via 2-day express because of the backlog. Sort of like an apology for making me wait so long.  FedEx says they sent it on their own aircraft, which means slightly longer waiting times. It would be faster to sent it directly into Canada (less customs)

*Update, its in Anchorage meaning it was on a FedEx plane. There are flights from Anchorage to Memphis which is how it probably will get to me as Fedex only flies to/from MEM - YYZ*


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Arrival!*

Just checking out my new MBP, and I've got a big grin on my face. Nice screen! 

More impressions later.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Yep, me to. Arrived this afternoon. Such fun.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

You guys are starting to make me jealous. I ordered mine on the 29th of June, and it still hasn't shipped! :-( Come on Apple, send it will you!!!


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

GWR said:


> You guys are starting to make me jealous. I ordered mine on the 29th of June, and it still hasn't shipped! :-( Come on Apple, send it will you!!!


Did you customize it?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Crap is the screen bright on these puppies!

Sorry to rub it in GWR


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

If I order a basic MBP will it ship fast or are they back ordered?

I just sold my PS3 and am ready for a new machine!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

wing said:


> If I order a basic MBP will it ship fast or are they back ordered?


You can check this out yourself by going to apple.com/ca.

But to save you the trouble, I just checked myself (you can thank me later ), and the 15" models are taking 7–10 days to ship now (it was 5–7 when I ordered mine two weeks ago). Depending on your location, you might be better off going to an Apple retail store or reseller if you want one sooner, and even then, I'd call ahead to check stock. Otherwise, you're looking at 3 weeks minimum.

Looks like since the recent speed/memory bump, there's a lot of demand for the new MBP models.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

jaline said:


> Did you customize it?


2.2Ghz, matte screen, 160gb 5400rpm (that's the only customization). It's supposed to ship July 10-12, delivered by July 12-19 (expedited shipping, because I didn't want to wait too long). I was hoping to get it this week, but at this rate I may only get it next week.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Wednesday (July 11) morning and the Apple store says my MBP is "prepared for shipment", maybe it will ship out today? I hope so.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine will be here by 12pm. its on the truck for delivery!


----------



## neviks (Jan 24, 2006)

I ordered the same config as GWR and just got a message saying it shipped. Hopefully the expedited shipping will get it here by the weekend.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

This is so sweet!!! It shipped from Shanghai early morning Monday (their time) and arrived here at my door at 11:15am.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

When I was setting my MBP up, I got to the screen where it asks if you want to take a snapshot for the user account picture. I'd totally forgotten about the built-in camera, and it took a second to realize that this bizarre looking dude on the screen was actually me. So I finished the set up (without a snapshot), took a shower, and fixed myself up a bit. :yikes:


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

It finally shipped  . I should be getting it soon, I can't wait!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

gwillikers said:


> When I was setting my MBP up, I got to the screen where it asks if you want to take a snapshot for the user account picture. I'd totally forgotten about the built-in camera, and it took a second to realize that this bizarre looking dude on the screen was actually me. So I finished the set up (without a snapshot), took a shower, and fixed myself up a bit. :yikes:


Well, you showed more restraint than I. ;-) I'll have to change mine one of these days.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

GWR said:


> It finally shipped  . I should be getting it soon, I can't wait!


It should be at your door in 2-3 business days. Mine shipped from Shanghai Monday morning (their time) and got to me Wednesday late morning. Im not sure how it gets to Abitibi though, its not near a major airport.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

JAGflyer said:


> It should be at your door in 2-3 business days. Mine shipped from Shanghai Monday morning (their time) and got to me Wednesday late morning. Im not sure how it gets to Abitibi though, its not near a major airport.


Late Thursday/early Friday (13th July at 00:45) and it still hasn't left Shanghai!!!
The only activity it shows on the FedEx tracking site is "Package received after FedEx cut-off". Why did I spend the extra money for expedited shipping?


----------



## neviks (Jan 24, 2006)

GWR, odd, as our orders should both be on the same shipment. Last evening (Thursday) it stated that mine was in Anchorage, with a delivery date of Monday noon. As of this morning (Friday) it is in Memphis. So much for having it by the weekend. 

Has anything changed on your shipping as of Friday morning?


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I think Apple ships it expedited anyway because you were waiting so long. It might take an extra day for you because there is no FedEx air service to Abitibi and I don't think they put their cargo on other airlines. It probably has to go from Mirabel (no cargo operations at P.E.T anymore) and then get trucked up.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

neviks said:


> GWR, odd, as our orders should both be on the same shipment. Last evening (Thursday) it stated that mine was in Anchorage, with a delivery date of Monday noon. As of this morning (Friday) it is in Memphis. So much for having it by the weekend.
> 
> Has anything changed on your shipping as of Friday morning?


Friday Morning 10:45(EST) the FedEx site says Activity:in transit, Location:SHANGHAI CN. My delivery date is Thursday, July 19, 6:00PM.

It sure is a good thing that I paid the extra for expedited shipping! Who knows, I might have had to wait until Christmas!!! This is becoming ridiculous.


----------



## neviks (Jan 24, 2006)

GWR, I wonder if they simply haven't updated your tracking. It seems odd that as of Friday morning it would still be in Shanghai, or just leaving. I hope you see it early this week!

As for mine, it is in Memphis, with the same expected delivery date of Monday 12h.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase! Buy some good programs for it and have fun with your brand new machine!


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

neviks said:


> GWR, I wonder if they simply haven't updated your tracking. It seems odd that as of Friday morning it would still be in Shanghai, or just leaving. I hope you see it early this week!
> 
> As for mine, it is in Memphis, with the same expected delivery date of Monday 12h.


The package will arrive at Mirabel from MEM at around 4am and you should have it by Wednesday at the latest. I am just guessing from the info I have on FedEx and when their flights come into YMX.


----------



## n0c7 (Mar 8, 2006)

I just picked up the latest new 2.4GHz 15 inch model. Spent way too much on it as the 2.2GHz which I wanted was out of stock and I needed this for vacation and I waited until the last minute to find out the 2.2GHz was out of stock everywhere. Regardless, I'm a long time mac fan and supported them previously and as usual I'm glad I spent the bucks. Loving it all around except for the surface flaw on my down arrow key which is supposed to be replaced when I get home. Vista is running very exceptional, few minor bugs which hopefully will be sifted out with 10.5.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

n0c7 said:


> I just picked up the latest new 2.4GHz 15 inch model. Spent way too much on it ... Vista is running very exceptional, few minor bugs which hopefully will be sifted out with 10.5.


Please tell me you're not just running Vista on that awesome brand new $2600 MBP?


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

n0c7 said:


> Vista is running very exceptional, few minor bugs which hopefully will be sifted out with 10.5.


What are the minor bugs that you have noticed?

Steve


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

JAGflyer said:


> The package will arrive at Mirabel from MEM at around 4am and you should have it by Wednesday at the latest. I am just guessing from the info I have on FedEx and when their flights come into YMX.


Latest info I have is that it's in Memphis as of this morning (Monday). Expected delivery date is for Thursday 6:00PM. 
I'm looking forward to it even more now as my PowerBook just died on me this morning!  I hope it's just my power adapter, because it's running just fine on battery power. I don't have a spare one to try it on. Wonder if I should buy a new adapter so that I can try sell this PowerBook?


----------



## neviks (Jan 24, 2006)

finally got mine today. flickering screen had me worried, but ran the updates and zapped the pram and all is well.

hope you get yours soon GWR!


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

Mine is still in China, according to the FedEx page, since Friday. I ordered it last Thursday. It should come ANC-YVR-YYJ, or ANC-BFI-YVR-YYJ. Either way, I'm expecting it here by Thursday, or Friday at the latest.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

My only complaint with my new MBP 2.2 (and it's a rather minor complaint) is that the off-angle viewing of these new LED screens is really quite bad. Even a small angle results in a brownish hue. These new screens were meant to be viewed straight-on, and I'm okay with that. But it's a very noticeable difference, after having owned the last G4 PowerBook model.
Otherwise... very pleased.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Tuesday July 17th, and my MBP is finally in Canada (Mirabel). Still waiting  , I should be getting it someday this week though.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey I just noticed this on the FedEx site:

*Jul 17, 2007 11:32 PM 

At local FedEx facility 

MIRABEL, PQ 

Package not due for delivery*  

Does anyone have any idea what this means?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

GWR said:


> Package not due for delivery[/B]
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what this means?


They just haven't entered it into their system as being ready for final delivery.
I'm thinking you'll have it real soon.
Patience grasshopper.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

GWR said:


> *Package not due for delivery*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what this means?


Yeah, it probably just means it has not been put into your local office's delivery logs or the vehicle for delivery yet. I would suspect that it's coming today or tomorrow if it's already at your local delivery place.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, it's finally here!! 
Got it at 10:30 this morning. 
Wow, this thing rocks!!!!!


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

Awesome! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## neviks (Jan 24, 2006)

congrats GWR! glad to see it finally made it.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

Yay!

I'm still waiting for mine. On its way to North America from China right now. I'm hoping I get it by Friday (Monday is the latest).


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

The new LED displays are in short supply all over, not just at Apple, but in the Windows world too. Wait times are on the rise as manufacturers (Samsung?) try to keep up with demand.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

jaline said:


> Yay!
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine. On its way to North America from China right now. I'm hoping I get it by Friday (Monday is the latest).


You're gonna love it.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

GWR, did you order yours with the English US or Canadian French keyboard?

While on the topic of FedEx and shipping. This is FedEx's Memphis base. Most cargo moves through the Memphis base before going onto it's final destination.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

JAGflyer said:


> GWR, did you order yours with the English US or Canadian French keyboard?


I got it with the English US Keyboard. Whenever I write in French it's pretty easy for me to remember where all the "accent" and different keys are and I just switch keyboard layout settings. It took me a while to decide which one to get though. In the end it was the resale value that made me decide which layout to get. I figured it would be easier to sell it with the English US keyboard.


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

> Yeah, it's finally here!!
> Got it at 10:30 this morning.
> Wow, this thing rocks!!!!!


Congrats!

I ordered mine on July 17 from Toronto. Has anyone else received theirs in the Toronto area? I'd just like to know how likely the Aug. 3-10 arrival date will be accurate -- or should I brace myself for a longer wait (I don't dare ask if it'll be shorter)?


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

I ordered mine on July 1st with the 7200 rpm hard drive upgrade, and it arrived yesterday (shipped out on Monday).


----------



## n0c7 (Mar 8, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> Please tell me you're not just running Vista on that awesome brand new $2600 MBP?


Definitely not, switching back and forth as needed.


----------



## n0c7 (Mar 8, 2006)

Crewser said:


> What are the minor bugs that you have noticed?
> 
> Steve


Doesn't always like to come out of sleep mode causing memory dumps, odd time when you do a cold start it locks up at the splash screen(simple restart helps) keyboard lightup turns on when it wants, cant control any of the functions with the F1-12 keys, etc. Minor things.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

Mine is currently stuck in Memphis, even though it said it has said that it has departed from there...probably because it's the weekend now.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

n0c7 said:


> Doesn't always like to come out of sleep mode causing memory dumps, odd time when you do a cold start it locks up at the splash screen(simple restart helps) keyboard lightup turns on when it wants, cant control any of the functions with the F1-12 keys, etc. Minor things.


Regarding the keys - do you mean brightness, volume, etc., or do you mean actual F1-F12 key presses? If it's the latter, remember you need to hit the Fn key first. And if it's the former, make sure the keyboard settings in System Preferences or similar aren't set to invert things.

It sounds, though, like your keyboard may be wonky no matter what. I'd talk to Apple or a reseller certified to fix these sorts of issues.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

n0c7 said:


> keyboard lightup turns on when it wants, cant control any of the functions with the F1-12 keys, etc. Minor things.


For the keyboard backlight, one thing that may be affecting this is if you cover the ambient light sensor with your hand. It's located in the left speaker grille, and I have found that it's pretty easy to cover it, fooling the computer into thinking it's darker than it is. You can turn the keyboard backlight off completely by pressing F8 (or fn-F8, depending on your setup). 

Which brings me to the second of these problems. For the function keys, I believe the default setting is that the F1-F12 keys will act as controllers for various hardware settings such as screen brightness, speaker volume, Exposé controls, etc. You can access the software settings for the F1-F12 keys by pressing and holding the "fn" key before hitting them. Alternately, in your Keyboard prefs, you can reverse the setting so that you have to hold "fn" for the hardware settings. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

> I ordered mine on July 1st with the 7200 rpm hard drive upgrade, and it arrived yesterday (shipped out on Monday).


Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll be waiting until August at least...and checking my email every day for a shipping notice. So sad.


----------



## n0c7 (Mar 8, 2006)

macsackbut said:


> For the keyboard backlight, one thing that may be affecting this is if you cover the ambient light sensor with your hand. It's located in the left speaker grille, and I have found that it's pretty easy to cover it, fooling the computer into thinking it's darker than it is. You can turn the keyboard backlight off completely by pressing F8 (or fn-F8, depending on your setup).
> 
> Which brings me to the second of these problems. For the function keys, I believe the default setting is that the F1-F12 keys will act as controllers for various hardware settings such as screen brightness, speaker volume, Exposé controls, etc. You can access the software settings for the F1-F12 keys by pressing and holding the "fn" key before hitting them. Alternately, in your Keyboard prefs, you can reverse the setting so that you have to hold "fn" for the hardware settings. Hope this makes sense.


Didn't know about having to hold the fn key. One issue resolved.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

I am having a problem with the finder occaisionally relaunching when right clicking a file. Anyone else experiencing this? It is awfully annoying. I hope it's not a hardware problem.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Is this a brand new install, or did you do a data transfer from an older unit?

Generally, a right-click problem like that is related to something in the context menu being corrupted or incompatible.... Finder tries to load the context-menu plug-ins and then crashes when it finds one it can't deal with. 

You might want to take a run through _Library/Contextual Menu Items_ both under your home folder and the main Library folder and remove anything in there that looks like it doesn't quite fit (or take everything out entirely for now and put them back in one-by-one).

This could especially be an issue if you had plug-ins that were not Universal Binaries (if you had migrated from a Powerbook, for example). I had a few like QuickImage that fit into that category, although in my case they just don't show up on my MBP at all.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

jhollington said:


> This could especially be an issue if you had plug-ins that were not Universal Binaries (if you had migrated from a Powerbook, for example).


Yeah, for this very reason, I didn't use Migration Assistant to transfer settings and data from my old PPC machine. It was more of a hassle to set up, but in my case, I have so much crap on my PPC mini that I thought it prudent to start afresh with my first Intel machine.

And BTW, my AirPort issues seem to have been resolved for the most part by trashing the com.apple.airport preference file and restarting.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

jhollington said:


> Is this a brand new install, or did you do a data transfer from an older unit?
> 
> Generally, a right-click problem like that is related to something in the context menu being corrupted or incompatible.... Finder tries to load the context-menu plug-ins and then crashes when it finds one it can't deal with.
> 
> ...


This is a brand new fresh install. I didn't do a transfer from my older PowerBook. I do have a few third party contextual menu items installed though. I will try to remove them and see if the problem goes away.


----------

